
Justin.tv police raid gets Techcrunched
 - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/23/police-raid-justintv-more-pranks-on-the-way/
======
rms
And from an anonymous leet hacker on Techcrunch:

"from irc: [04:20] My IP Relay: exactly what happened qq ga [04:21]
jessicasmith486: i need to report a fire Maam [04:21] jessicasmith486: im
trapped in my bathroom with flames coming from the other side ga [04:21]
jessicasmith486: theres no possible way out ga [04:22] My IP Relay: tell him i
ll send the police [04:22] jessicasmith486: no ? ga [04:22] My IP Relay: out
there and just deal with him [04:22] My IP Relay: ga [04:22] My IP Relay: i m
sorry [04:23] My IP Relay: to help now they [04:23] My IP Relay: will evacuate
his building ga"

------
staunch
What's interesting to me is how delayed this post was -- the response time of
an official editor.

TechCrunch is the Slashdot of startup news and YCN is the Reddit.

------
rms
Check out the comments, people are really offended and demanding that
Arrington apologized. He made the mistake of calling it funny instead of
entertaining.

